# Tulisa Contostavlos - makes the sun look cool in her one piece pink bikini whilst on holiday in Ibiza 10.07.2013 x 55 Update



## Q (11 Juli 2013)

Tulisa is currently enjoying some down time from the hustle and bustle of the UK and what better way to spend her time then in the sun with her friends on a banana boat.





 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## 1969er (11 Juli 2013)

*AW: Tulisa Contostavlos - makes the sun look cool in her one piece pink bikini whilst on holiday in Ibiza 10.07.2013 x 5*

Normal mag ich ja keine Badeanzüge....
Aber der Hintern kommt hier klasse zur Geltung


----------



## laika84 (11 Juli 2013)

*AW: Tulisa Contostavlos - makes the sun look cool in her one piece pink bikini whilst on holiday in Ibiza 10.07.2013 x 5*

Ohja mehr Tulisa ! Vielen Dank!


----------



## wireman (12 Juli 2013)

*AW: Tulisa Contostavlos - makes the sun look cool in her one piece pink bikini whilst on holiday in Ibiza 10.07.2013 x 5*

Such a beauty : D thanks for Tulisa!


----------



## Punisher (12 Juli 2013)

*AW: Tulisa Contostavlos - makes the sun look cool in her one piece pink bikini whilst on holiday in Ibiza 10.07.2013 x 5*

hammergeil
super
danke


----------



## brian69 (12 Juli 2013)

*AW: Tulisa Contostavlos - makes the sun look cool in her one piece pink bikini whilst on holiday in Ibiza 10.07.2013 x 5*

so kann man allen anderen Badenixen ganz schön die Show stehlen :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2013)

*AW: Tulisa Contostavlos - makes the sun look cool in her one piece pink bikini whilst on holiday in Ibiza 10.07.2013 x 5*

Der Hintern ist einfach klasse.


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Juli 2013)

*AW: Tulisa Contostavlos - makes the sun look cool in her one piece pink bikini whilst on holiday in Ibiza 10.07.2013 x 5*

Special Thanks to Elder :thumbup: // 50x more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (15 Juli 2013)

auch hier meinen Dank für Tulisa, rattenscharf :drip:


----------



## saralin2003 (16 Juli 2013)

Klasse Bilder..


----------



## depp19781978 (16 Juli 2013)

Toll!

Perfekter Hintern, und der Rest ist auch nicht viel schlechter


----------



## okidoki (25 Juli 2013)

depp19781978 schrieb:


> Toll!
> 
> Perfekter Hintern, und der Rest ist auch nicht viel schlechter



In Anbetracht der Tatsachen, dass ihre rasierte :thumbup: Schamlippe aus dem Badeanzug hängt und man ihre Nippel durchsieht, ist der Rest in meinen Augen sogar noch interessanter


----------



## jeddy77 (28 Nov. 2013)

great thanks for the post


----------



## Kimbo24 (29 Nov. 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## thewinner1980 (1 Dez. 2013)

nett anzusehen, aber muss man die kennen?


----------



## knutschi (1 Dez. 2013)

Tolle Frau und super Fotos


----------

